#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Пали >  > > >  >  >  Перевод "nibbaana"

## Ассаджи

> nibbana - угасание


Не совсем. Это сотериологический термин, Ниббана и есть Ниббана. А в этимологическом смысле это слово трактуется комментаторами как прекращение (горячки) страсти (nis+vana), и даже имеет значение "выздоровление".

А то получается наоборот, угасание (жизни) в смысле "упадок, исчезновение (живого существа)". Угасает именно огонь страсти.

----------

